# Grain extract



## Glot (1/9/16)

I use Brewmate for my basic designing. I want to add more fermentables. It seems to require a SG figure but all the grain data I find gives a %. Anyone know how to convert?


----------



## MHB (1/9/16)

The Americans use ppg (points/pound/gallon).
Before we go any further, check that you cant reset Brewmate into Metric mode - that would be the best answer.

Sugar (sucrose) has a 100% yield (all of it goes into solution) and it would add 46 points so 1pound in 1 US gallon would have an SG of 1.046
Dextrose as it is Dextrose Monohydrate is only 90% solids and 10% water that doesn't add to the gravity so it only adds about 42 points or 1.042.

If you look at the COA for the malt and calculate the CGAI potential (Coarse Grind As Is = Fine Grind Dry potential - Moisture - Coarse Fine Difference (~1-2%)) well a good Pilsner malt might say 81% FGD , 4.5% moisture, and a C/F of 1.2% the CGAI 81-4.5-1.2=75.3%
To put that into a silly system take the 100% yield of sucrose (46) multiply by the CGAI of 75.3%
46*0.753=34.64 or 1.035 to the nearest.

I don't use Brewmate so I'm only assuming it used CGAI, I would think it most likely but the author may have been silly and used FGD then applied a "standard" moisture and C/F correction. Have a look at some similar malts to what you are putting in and see that they numbers make sense.
Base malts will all be similar, similar coloured crystal malts will have similar yields...

I was in primary school when Oz went metric - thought it was a bloody good idea then, haven't changed my mind on that one.
Mark


----------



## Glot (1/9/16)

Thanks for the detailed answer. The rest of the world also thinks metric is the way to go. I only use brewmate because it is easy and basic to use and I am used to it.


----------

